
I campaign for the extinction of the human race - mpiedrav
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2020/jan/10/i-campaign-for-the-extinction-of-the-human-race-les-knight
======
AnimalMuppet
Note that he campaigns for the _voluntary_ extinction of the human race.

I still can't get behind it. I believe that individual human lives have value.
Therefore the human race has value.

